# Copper test



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G73F4Y-4tN0


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It was real hot and muggy today, and I have a new test, it is the Texas Undies test.

If your dog will find ANYTHING after getting a whiff of these, then that dog goes to the front of the line ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> It was real hot and muggy today, and I have a new test, it is the Texas Undies test.
> 
> If your dog will find ANYTHING after getting a whiff of these, then that dog goes to the front of the line ! ! ! ! ! !


further testing required?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> It was real hot and muggy today, and I have a new test, it is the Texas Undies test.
> 
> If your dog will find ANYTHING after getting a whiff of these, then that dog goes to the front of the line ! ! ! ! ! !


Will the odor really change with the weather Jeff ??


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You see, according to my "expert" gretchen, hot muggy weather will affect odor. 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

thanx for the smile Tim... eh,you know retrieving is actually that he brings back object, don't you?
Vitor sure likes his toy or is it boy....


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> thanx for the smile Tim... eh,you know retrieving is actually that he brings back object, don't you?
> Vitor sure likes his toy or is it boy....


I can only work on 1 thing at a time, today was copper, retrieving some other day :lol: I think I'm being owned!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

roflol, when I reacted I missed the whole "selection test" threads, almost done scanning them now.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

You are right though Vitor likes his boy 
Couple weeks ago I was doing some fronts for a toy and I forgot(or he reminded me) how much more powerful he is compared to my other dogs. The toy was just below my neck and over his nose and I told him to bite. He drove through the toy and knocked the back of my hand into my nose. I thought he broke my nose the way it was bleeding. I won't do that again.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Jmho, You never really throw the pipe far enough to test the hunt drive in the dog. It looks like the dog wouldn't pass the test where he has to jump on stuff and not drop the pipe . It looks like your on the right track though.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> Jmho, You never really throw the pipe far enough to test the hunt drive in the dog. It looks like the dog wouldn't pass the test where he has to jump on stuff and not drop the pipe . It looks like your on the right track though.


Yeah Tim, I can't get him to hold onto it if I wanted, ok. First time with the pipe right out of the truck. For the love of god, I could teach him in 30 minutes to never drop the pipe, maybe you don't know how!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Where are you getting that it's not far enough? From the ivo video Mike posted?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Saunders said:


> Jmho, You never really throw the pipe far enough to test the hunt drive in the dog. It looks like the dog wouldn't pass the test where he has to jump on stuff and not drop the pipe . It looks like your on the right track though.


Saunders,

The goal here was not to test the dog's hunt drive, just to try the first step in Mike's process. The copper test, to see if the dog would pick it up with intensity.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Better yet Saunders, how bout we just do the courage test on a year old dog to actually test it. Yeah give the pup limited training and then give it a actual test to check his courage. Yep set it up for failure when you don't even know if he will bite.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I think when the forum gets boring Mike should post a video involving a dog and a copper pipe. With in minutes people will start turning on each other. More video please:lol::lol:. By the way, vitor's looking good. He is a big dog. I predict some nice collisions between him and decoy in the future


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I thought that looked pretty good for right out of the truck with your green copper dog. Like you said, I think it would not be to tough to get him a little extra spun over it should you choose to do so.

I would be interested to hear what Mike thought.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

man he got big ..... hes gonna be a beast


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

First Stacy, no need to get upset. I was not criticizing you, your training or your dog. that is why I said jmho and you are on the right track. Your post didn't say anything about it being the first time for the dog.

I don't know what your ability to train a dog to do anything is. If you could have taught him to hold it in 30mins you should have . It would have made the video look better. I have taught dogs to hold things. sch dumbbells, french ring objects don't remember if my psa dog had to retrieve. For the most part my dogs will retrieve anything that has been thrown for them to retrieve. You shouldn't post if you are going to be so sensitive .

Yes I got the distance from Mike video. 

A dogs age has nothing to do with his ability to be tested in anything . If he is ready then he is ready.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Are you really a idiot or just playing one on here?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, make the video look better. Edit out all the mistakes and that way you always look like your dog is better than he is. 

Show us a video of your dog doing something.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Show us a video of your dog doing something.


Is he the guy that went to the KNPV seminar at Suttles? Hopefully someone has video of that.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ring wannabee I think. I looked at his posts one time, and 80% of them were just taking shots at me. But of course, you should have fully trained your dog, instead of just showing what the very very beginning looks like without all the "extra" stuff.

How DARE you. : )


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> A dogs age has nothing to do with his ability to be tested in anything . If he is ready then he is ready.


Oh really, was your dogs ready for all the failed brevets? Guess not and I guess you don't know when to recognize any of this #-o Do you still hold the record for most failed brevets in NARA or is that a friend of yours :wink: 
Will your dog be ready for a PSA trial this time around? It would probably look a lot better if he was :wink:


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

...I'mm give ya a hundred bucks for him......


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Barry Connell said:


> ...I'mm give ya a hundred bucks for him......


Sold! Only cause I like you Barry.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Oh really, was your dogs ready for all the failed brevets? Guess not and I guess you don't know when to recognize any of this #-o Do you still hold the record for most failed brevets in NARA or is that a friend of yours :wink:
> Will your dog be ready for a PSA trial this time around? It would probably look a lot better if he was :wink:


. 
once again Stacy. I understand your feelings are hurt.. trying running your mouth about something you know. First the brevet dog of which you speak was being used as a training tool for me. I was working on using the ecollar the way it is used by Bart Bellon. The first Brevet had a score of i think 93. He failed because he bit early in the defense. If I was trying to be a french ring wanna be (like your twin jeff said) I would not have stayed my course. The scores didn't matter. You forgot to mention when he did pass his Brevet he was 1st pl. The year before I trained the ring 1 with the third best average scores. With numerous 1st places. That dog went on to get his ring 2. That is the very first Ring dog I ever trained My psa 1 dog was the 2005 vice champion, . He also made the israel dogs great attacks. Once again I have trained of titled dogs in Psa, French ring, mondio, and sch. I also get paid to train p.p. dogs. Please put my whole resume on the board not just the part that suits you. I have traveled to Europe, seminars or any place I can learn something new. I have gone to train with some of the people u and your twin worship on this board. I have nothing to hide. Were your comments intended to hurt my feelings or embarrass me? Didn't work[-X


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote from FR wannabee aka training tool : The first Brevet had a score of i think 93. He failed because he bit early in the defense.

93 is passing. There are 100 points available. Your ass is showing. 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

The twin says you are a dumbass as well as a wannabee ! ! ! !

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, so he is the one that holds the record.
Please tell me who you visited and whom I worship, please!

Jeff, dog bite to early so he failed with a 93. He is fuked up! 
LMAO it was the new Bart B. Training techniques that made him break the record for most failed Brevets ever. :-\"

What happened at the Suttle seminar Saunders?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

*Quote*. "He also made the israel dogs great attacks. "

I think I cracked a rib laughing 

By the way, I hope you weren't as creepy in Europe as you were at Mikes seminar.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Just another note, Brevet is pass or fail. So your first place means nothing.

By the way, yes I was trying to insult you. But you need intelligence to know your being insulted, so I guess I can't hurt your feelings. . 

_He also made the israel dogs great attacks. _ Still laughing


----------



## Brian Batchelder (Mar 11, 2011)

Timothy Saunders said:


> Jmho, You never really throw the pipe far enough to test the hunt drive in the dog. It looks like the dog wouldn't pass the test where he has to jump on stuff and not drop the pipe . It looks like your on the right track though.


There is more wrong with this video than just that.

He didn't throw the object downhill, per Ivo's search.
He didn't spin the dog once. That really messes with a dog's mind. You really need to do that.
He didn't throw it into the same species of vegetation. Loganhaus grass is very stingy about releasing odor and hides things better. It was turf imported from Holland. Seeds bred by Gerben Kamphuis.
He wasn't wearing the same clothes. Ivo had to additionally resist soup stains and A1 sauce embedded in Suttle's fibers.
The copper appeared fresh. Loganhaus copper is harder to find because of the ubiquitous motorcycle oil, and gun lubricant covering it.
The weather appeared clement. At Loganhaus kennels, the weather is always hot, and the dogs are usually tired by time the camera makes it there. Vitor was obviously fresh.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Brian Batchelder said:


> Seeds bred by Gerben Kamphuis.


Hey, even Tim will admit the Dutch have the best seeds........:smile:


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Just another note, Brevet is pass or fail. So your first place means nothing.
> 
> By the way, yes I was trying to insult you. But you need intelligence to know your being insulted, so I guess I can't hurt your feelings. .
> 
> _He also made the israel dogs great attacks. _ Still laughing


Just so we are clear your brevet is scored. the score is in your book as well as his placement. and the score was not a 93 it was an 85.7.
why would you try to insult me . I did nothing to you but make a comment on your video
. I don't know what happened at the Suttle seminar. Once again I have nothing to hide. 
Intelligence would have nothing to do with why you can hurt my feeling. People who lack intelligence are normally very emotional so you could hurt their feeling . You can't hurt my feeling because I care nothing about you.Once again I am sorry I hurt our feelings.


----------

